# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian tutor via skype, Saint-Petersburg

## IrinaR

My name is Irina Rabaeva. I'm a professional teacher of Russian as a foreign language, and I also studied Romance and Germanic 
Philology at the University. Now I live in Saint-Petersburg, but earlier I have been  
living and working in the USA for a year, so this has given me an international outlook. At the same time, I am
 quite well-travelled within Russia (the Ural mountains, Siberia, Moscow, Karelia)  and have a good
 understanding of Russian history, culture and customs. As a native speaker, I have an
excellent grasp of the Russian language, particularly in terms of grammar, spelling and pronunciation. 
In my lessons I use easy-going communicative method, which makes your study fun. You learn only 
those phrases that you can use right after the lesson. I have experience of teaching for students of any level.
Time: flexible
Rate: $10/60 min
See my website and feedbacks here: irinatutor.com
Or contact me, Skype: Irinatutor
Or e-mail: irinatutor@hotmail.com

----------

